# Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hi,
I'm trying to complete a heated steering wheel upgrading in my 2007 V10 and am having difficulty with the correct spiral spring (clockspring). The part # for all Touaregs and Phaetons is 8E0 953 541 E but this is strange since the heated wheel gets power for the heating elements through a connector on the spiral spring and thus there should be a different part # or ending letter for the heated wheel vehicles. If you look at at non-heated wheel clockspring you will see the connector receptacle for the heated wire plug connector but there are no pins in the connector. So, there must be another part # for a clockspring with the pins.
I was thinking since the new ETKA Parts CD only lists one part # that the old ETKA may have a different # and was hoping someone here may have the old ETKA CD. The part should be listed in the Touareg and Phaeton ETKA Parts CD.
TIA







*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

No other part exists in other versions of ETKA or ETOS. In fact, if you trace this back, 8E0 seems to be the mid year 2001 Audi A4 code. And there is no other part number there either. The electronic control modules are different but not the cancelling/slip ring.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (spockcat)*

*Thanks Spockcat!
So either VW stopped manufacturing the part with all the connectors present or they made a batch without the contacts and I'm just not lucky.
Since you are probably the most versed at electrical modifications and your V10 has the heated steering wheel option would it be too much to ask if you can remove your airbag and look inside at the wires coming out of the steering wheel and then look at where they plug in and confirm where they plug in have electrical contacts? I'd be happy to pay you for your time if you can let me know I can use paypal to send you an echeck.















This is driving me crazy and I know there has to be an easy answer but I lack another vehicle which has the heated wheel to compare








Here are a couple of photos of what I am looking at:








Note: The yellow wires that attach to the blue wires plug into the back of the airbag multi-function control unit and I know these are properly connected. It is the pair of black wires that you see plugged in that are the ones I'm trying to see how they get power since they are the heating elements for the wheel. The black receptacle is there but on my vehicle there are no pins in the spiral spring side.







*
Here is a link to show how to remove the airbag with a short wide-blade screwdriver:
http://vw.oempl.us/article_inf...cb8d6


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_So either VW stopped manufacturing the part with all the connectors present or they made a batch without the contacts and I'm just not lucky. 

The pins that mate with the connector need to be there to make this work! Just verifying their presence on another treg with heated steering won't be enough.
If the only p/n shown in ETKA references a part that does not have the pins then the problem is in ETKA. One option would be to have someone remove what is necessary to verify the p/n on the spring with the necessary pins. The p/n should be different than what you show above. Another would be to verify with VW. I though you were pursuing this path?
The Porsche parts catalogue shows several variants of the spring some with heated steering and some without. If the Porsche spring works in the treg it is much cheaper.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
The pins that mate with the connector need to be there to make this work! Just verifying their presence on another treg with heated steering won't be enough.
If the only p/n shown in ETKA references a part that does not have the pins then the problem is in ETKA. One option would be to have someone remove what is necessary to verify the p/n on the spring with the necessary pins. The p/n should be different than what you show above. Another would be to verify with VW. I though you were pursuing this path?
The Porsche parts catalogue shows several variants of the spring some with heated steering and some without. If the Porsche spring works in the treg it is much cheaper.

*Hi,
I am actually trying to see on another Heated Wheel Treg what is behind the the connector you see plugged in, so it is the spiral spring portion I am trying to see if there are pins in (my treg has the receptacle but no pins). The connector with the black wires coming out of the steering wheel has contacts for sure
The Bently manual shows the spiral spring as having 4 wires for airbag and then 2 separate for the heated steering wheel. There is a very slight possibility that it is the harness which comes out of the larger receptacle for the airbag that might be different and allow that harness to plug into the heated wheel harness but this is not likely...why would there be a perfect odd shape receptacle on the spiral spring perfectly matched for the heated wheel black connector if this was so...? Again, pulling a steering wheel on a heated wheel Treg will show 99% of what is needed to answer this.
IF someone confirms with a photo that the actual connector receptacle on the spiral spring has pins then my dealer will try to get to the next level. I would love to have someone pull off a heated wheel and tell me the part # of the spiral spring but I don't think I'm going to have much luck with this request.
If a Touareg with a heated steering wheel has a failed spiral spring then VW will have to determine the proper part with the pins but my chances of this happening and me finding out about it are also slim.
It would be very simple had I only removed my previous 2004 steering wheel to take a look prior to trading it in. Since there was only one spiral spring part # for all years of US Touaregs and Phaetons I assumed I had the correct part and didn't need to go down this road...








I have not seen a photo of a Cayenne airbag assembly removed to see the actual spiral spring so this might be an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not likely going to see the part if I order it from Porsche and it is a non-returnable part so I'd rather get some further acknowledgment that the spiral springs are the same. Again, it is knowledge I am seeking so I can finish the project and share with all.*


_Modified by V10 at 12:23 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Audi also shows different p/n's for the spring that supports heated steering than ones that don't.
I am a little leery of popping my airbag off with the info provided. I gave it a quick try with a screw driver and was not able to engage the release spring. If you are willing to provide some details such as length and blade dimensions of the one you used I may give it another try.
Send me and IM as I will have some other questions also.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

*V10tdiguy,
I just looked quickly on ebay and saw a Cayenne steering wheel from a completed transaction which appeared to have heat from the photo. It looks like an identical connector http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, if this is the case it may very well be that Porsche uses the same spiral springs. Can you go back to the ETKA you were looking at for the Cayenne and provide me part #'s for Cayenne spiral springs for heated wheel applications? I don't like the fact that they have more than one for this but perhaps with some good deciphering of multi-function options I can guess at the best match and order it. If you can tell me how much they usually cost that would be great information too








Thanks again







*


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Audi also shows different p/n's for the spring that supports heated steering than ones that don't.
I am a little leery of popping my airbag off with the info provided. I gave it a quick try with a screw driver and was not able to engage the release spring. If you are willing to provide some details such as length and blade dimensions of the one you used I may give it another try.
Send me and IM as I will have some other questions also.

*It takes a good strong turn and even my VW tech didn't realize it could be removed as easily as I was making it appear - I had motivation to get the job done and now have mastered the technique. FYI - The VW tool is a 90 degree bent flat head screw driver so the torque of the bend is on your side vs. gripping and turning a fairly shortish screw driver @ 6" is what I use.
The blade of the driver goes up and down into the hole about and inch or so and then it is sheer torque needed to spread the spring clip arrangement..*


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

v10tdiguy,
I've tried to send you an IM but it says action cancelled as soon as I hit send...







Anyway, my e-mail is [email protected] and I'd be more than happy to call you if you wish. Thanks


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Not sure what's up with IM but I just sent you an email.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

I just popped my airbag out and the pins on the spring are there and visible. I took a couple pic's and will post later.
















Hopefully this will help VW understand that there is a different part used with the heated steering wheel.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 3:09 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

V10,
It looks like the vw p/n for the clock spring may be correct or at least in part. The p/n for the clock spring is visible in one of my paddle shifter install pics. The p/n is 8E0953541E but underneath it the letters CZKL0 are shown. If the extension is significant then this may be the key. If not and you have this same part number in your vehicle without the pins there must have been an error in production. Also for confirmations sake my control module p/n is 7L6953549E.
I am not sure if any of this will be visible in the image I am going to show below. I will send the full res image to you via email also.
The clock spring p/n will be visible by removing the top half of the steering column cover. This can be done easily in a couple of minutes without removing the steering wheel. I would suggest using Spockcat’s Paddle Shifter directions or Bentley. Link below.
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/paddles/paddles.htm
It may be worth taking the top cover off and confirming your p/n and extension. It could be that your clock spring is different than the ones sold as parts in the US. I know that you had considered this previously. Did VW ever come back and say that the p/n shown above does not have the heater pins? If you do have the p/n shown above you may want to check yours to see if the pins are there but bent.










_Modified by v10tdiguy at 5:21 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

*v10tdiguy,







You're awesome - THANK YOU!!!








This is exactly what I was looking for and I believe you've solved the mystery. I'll see what my VW dealer says tomorrow and then go from there.
Some good news on the Cayenne part #'s for the heated wheel, one supersedes to the other so it looks encouraging. I'm tempted to order a Porsche unit just for the difference in price. $177 retail vs. over $400 for the VW. I've asked Suncoast for a quote...every penny counts if this is going to be a mod for other Treg owners with cold digits








I've got a smile back on my face and the fact you are so helpful is a blessing to this forum... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I almost forgot to tell you that my dealer had replaced a clock spring under warranty a couple months ago so they had the warranty core available. When I started to tell them there must be a clock spring with the pins in the connector they looked up the part # and found only one part #. Since my part # was the same they figured it was all they could get their hands on...then the parts manager remembered he had a core and pulled it...it too was missing the pins but has the same part #. So I think you are correct that there must be some sub-nomenclature to denote the correct part*



_Modified by V10 at 5:08 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

With the clock spring being the same, it would lead me to believe that the difference between the two vehicles (heated and non-heated) is in the Comfort and Convenience Module. Just a thoery.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_With the clock spring being the same, it would lead me to believe that the difference between the two vehicles (heated and non-heated) is in the Comfort and Convenience Module. Just a theory.

The springs are different. Mine has pins for the wheel heater (see my pics above) and his does not. The first portion of the p/n 8E0953541E is the same for both parts although mine has the letters CZKL0 underneath.
I noticed that your profile indicates that you are a VW parts manager. Does this make any sense to you? Have you seen the type of extension mentioned above used in addition to the base p/n to describe a part? It seems very odd to me that VW or anyone would produce a part with more than one function under the same base part number. Any light you could shed on this subject would be appreciated.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:15 AM 11-27-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

I am confident the part number for the clock spring is correct and that is in fact only one choice. My thinking is the need for an adapter wiring harness. The Phaeton is designed similarly to the Touareg and uses the same clock spring.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_I am confident the part number for the clock spring is correct and that is in fact only one choice. My thinking is the need for an adapter wiring harness. The Phaeton is designed similarly to the Touareg and uses the same clock spring.

Thanks for your help with this it is appreciated!
This is certainly a possibility although from what I can see the pins go directly in to the clock spring. An additional harness would require opening the spring assembly to install and there are no wires visible on the outside of the spring in that vicinity.
I still think that there may be an error in ETKA or in the production of this part. I say this based on V10's observation of a clock spring without pins and with the same p/n as a spring that has them. Also Porsche and Audi show different p/n for springs that support heaters than ones that don't. All of my comments above assume that the letters CZKL0 are not significant in the description of the part as it may just be an abbreviation for the Czechoslovakia.
Do you have a spring in stock that you can examine to confirm the presence of the 2 pins for the heater?


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:10 AM 11-27-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

I'm not sure if this information is going to help matters or confuse matters, however, I'll toss it in just in case it provides a missing piece of the puzzle.
Below are two screenshots from the current VW parts catalog for Europe (where I am at the moment). Item 3 appears to me to be the spring thing you are looking for. However - note carefully that there are two different steering wheel controllers listed a bit further down the text list - item 5, which I believe is the steering wheel controller (controller 16) appears to come in two flavours, one for a vehicle with a heated steering wheel, and one for a vehicle without a heated steering wheel. It is possible, perhaps, that some of the components that you are looking for and assuming are part of item 3 actually come as part of item 5 if that controller is the D suffix one for vehicles with a heated steering wheel (PR code 1MR).
If I was doing this mod, I would go looking in a scrapyard for a Touareg that has been written off, and spend a few bucks to dissect the steering column and see exactly where those missing pins connect to. I am sure that somewhere not too far from you, you will be able to find a high-end Touareg that has been written off. Perhaps one of the other owners who has a Touareg with a heated wheel could confirm the PR number for the heated wheel - that way, you could confirm that the wreck does indeed have a heated wheel before you make the trip to take it apart.
By the way - all those pictures at the OEM Plus website were originally posted on our Phaeton forum at this link: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gradation Buttons) - you might find some additional information on that thread.
Michael
*Touareg Parts (note this is illustration 953-50)*


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
Your help is always appreciated! I hope all is going well where you are, I am assuming Switzerland.
This is a puzzling situation. V10 did replace the controller with the one that supports the heated wheel.
What seems very strange is that there appears to be at least two different rings that the vehicle is manufactured with and only one that is available as an order-able part anywhere in the world. This would make sense if the part sold as a replacement supported the heat function. We are waiting for confirmation of this. The odd part is that it would appear that the part may be produced with the same p/n whether it supports heat or not.
V10 should get confirmation as to whether the replacement part supports the heated wheel soon. It may be that the part from the Cayenne can also be used. This parts description clearly denotes if it supports heat or not.
It really looks like the difference is in the spring although nothing is ruled out at this point. If VW comes back with physical description of the part that does not include the 2 pins then the salvage yard approach will be a possible option. Also mine supports heat and does have the pins.
I did recognize the pics from your cruise control thread. I went back and looked at that and the paddle shifter thread to see if the Phaeton spring p/n was visible anywhere in your images. It was not but it probably doesn't matter as the p/n is the same for both.
Thanks again!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 2:56 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

*Hi Ken & Michael - Thanks for your Help and Support








I don't know if we'll ever really know for sure why there are two spiral springs with the same part #. It is certain and confirmed that one of these springs has the electrical pins for the heated wheel provision and the other is missing such.
My Theory - I'm sure the spiral springs for the Cayenne and Touareg are manufactured in the same plant. The Cayenne has always had several part #'s depending on the level of feature the steering wheel has. What may have happened is that one of the Cayenne spiral spring without such provisions made it into the VW parts system labeled as the "E" version. Just speculation but seems reasonable to me








I also wanted to confirm again what is being discussed is that you must have the correct controller as well as the heated wheel and correct spiral spring. I was assuming the spiral spring was a non-issue since there was only one part #. The controller ending in E or J will work with the heated wheel. The E version seems to show a steering wheel icon in the cluster when the temp drops to a level the heated wheel will activate in addition to an icon which shows you have actually activated this function...the J version only shows the heated wheel has been selected or not when the button is pushed...perhaps the less is more version *


_Modified by V10 at 5:28 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Here is the much awaited picture of the clock spring.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_Here is the much awaited picture of the clock spring.

Thank you for getting this part in and posting the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even though they are not clearly visible the 2 pins are included in this part which is consistent with the part and p/n in my vehicle.
The image also confirms that the connection to the heated wheel is made via the spring itself and no other parts are needed.
If the p/n is the same as in V10's treg which does not have the pins then VW has a production as some of the parts are being produced without the pins. This will be easy to check when V10 swaps his out and the p/n can be confirmed.
If there is a problem with the production of some of these parts it could be related to heated steering not currently being offered.
Thank you SoftballBud31 for your help.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:31 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Thank you for getting this part in and posting the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Assuming the p/n is the same as mine. It looks like we have discovered a problem with the current production of this part as I do not see the pins in this image. If my eyes are deceiving me and they are there what I am about to say is incorrect.
VW is producing 2 different parts with the same p/n. Hopefully they will now begin the process to get this resolved. This assumes that they don't already know about this issue.
If you could post a pic of the top of the part so we can see the p/n and all of the extensions it would be very helpful.
I am wondering if this is related to the reason heated steering is currently not offered.
Thank you SoftballBud31 for your help.

_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:03 AM 11-29-2006_

Let me clear this up. It is difficult to get a picture that actually shows the pins due to the shadows created by the connector housing and the cheap camera I have. 
That being said, there are two pins in the small connector housing on this clock spring.
The part number is 8E0-953-541-E.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
Let me clear this up. It is difficult to get a picture that actually shows the pins due to the shadows created by the connector housing and the cheap camera I have. 
That being said, there are two pins in the small connector housing on this clock spring.
The part number is 8E0-953-541-E. 

Thanks! I will edit my post above. There could still be a problem with production that is affecting some but not all of the parts.
Also your help has confirmed that the pins are part spring as suspected.
Thanks again!


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

This goes back to the original post now. V10, in the pictures you posted, the connector is plugged in correct? But you said there are no pins on the clock spring. Is it possible the pins broke and came out when you disconnected the leads? Also, did you confirm the part number of the spring in your vehicle? (sorry if that is a repeat question)


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_This goes back to the original post now. V10, in the pictures you posted, the connector is plugged in correct? But you said there are no pins on the clock spring. Is it possible the pins broke and came out when you disconnected the leads? Also, did you confirm the part number of the spring in your vehicle? (sorry if that is a repeat question)

Hi,
Thanks for posting the thoughtful picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Both my clockspring and the warranty core my dealer had did not have the pins and if they were broken off they were broken off at the factory so you can't tell they were ever there.
As more data is collected, my guess is that all replacement spiral springs have the pins. However, many Touaregs without heated steering wheels don't have the pins from the factory, rather, they have another version similar or identical to the ones installed on Porsche Cayenne's which don't have heated wheel. The real anomaly is that they labeled all parts with and without the pins with the same part #










_Modified by V10 at 10:33 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Well, the good news is it appears we now know what you need, the bad news is it appears ou will have to buy a clock spring to make it work.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_Well, the good news is it appears we now know what you need, the bad news is it appears ou will have to buy a clock spring to make it work.

Exactly, and in my case I think I'm purchasing two of them, one from VW and one from Porsche. The price difference is amazing, $130 for the Porsche Part and $300 for the VW. These are the discounted prices, if it were retail the VW spring would cost over $400 and the Porsche would still be a value at $177. I'm buying both since I ordered the Porsche one already and would like to confirm it will work, this will help those that might want to do the same retro. My dealer did the same as you with the research and I feel obligated to purchase it from them, not to mention I'll have the part potentially tomorrow and the Porsche spring won't be in for 7-10 days


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

You guys that have taken apart the steering wheel: Any idea why all the controls went dead? I have a workshop fault and the car is out of warranty so I might as well start learining how to fix it. All the fuses are OK but I am reluctant to take the airbag off in case it delpoyes in my face while tinkering with the wires. If I need a new control module I might as well get the heated steering wheel.
Do I need VAG-com? if so where do I get it?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_You guys that have taken apart the steering wheel: Any idea why all the controls went dead? I have a workshop fault and the car is out of warranty so I might as well start learining how to fix it. All the fuses are OK but I am reluctant to take the airbag off in case it delpoyes in my face while tinkering with the wires. If I need a new control module I might as well get the heated steering wheel.
Do I need VAG-com? if so where do I get it?









*I have the original control unit that was in my 2007 V10 from the factory, it does not have heated steering wheel capability but might solve your problem.
You need a Vag-Com cable and software to check the fault codes which should be displayed. This should give you a decent indicator of what to start with.
BTW - Vag-Com can be purchased from Ross-Tech.com
Interestingly I'll be down in Ft. Lauderdale on the 23rd of Dec through the 1st of Jan...if you need help I can bring my Vag-com and control unit and see if this is the issue.








The other option is to at least let your dealer pull the fault codes and they might just need to re-adapt the controller after a low voltage issue or such.*



_Modified by V10 at 7:33 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_Any idea why all the controls went dead?

My guess would be the control module. I stress that this is a guess and that doing this kind of diagnosis remotely is difficult and could be costly if my guess is wrong. V10 had mentioned previously that the coding could have been wiped out. I would certainly look at that first as there would be no parts cost. If you understand the risks associated with this kind of repair I am willing to provide assistance.
If you do replace the control module with the one for heated steering you will likely get a fault unless you go through with the rest of the heated steering mod. This may require the purchase of the spring and certainly the wheel. V10 has not published the confirmation of his mod finished and working yet although I am confident that he will get it working. You may want to wait until V10 posts his results after he swaps the spring.

_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_Do I need VAG-com? if so where do I get it?

I would recommend the VagCom especially as it appears that you are going to be involved in your own repairs in the future. You can get one from RossTech at the following link. http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM I would recommend the HEX-USB+CAN model for $349. It will come in very handy for both diagnosing and coding. I would also suggest a Bentley CD manual which you can purchase from RossTech at the same time for a discount.
Good luck!



_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:30 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*I have the original control unit that was in my 2007 V10 from the factory, it does not have heated steering wheel capability but might solve your problem.
You need a Vag-Com cable and software to check the fault codes which should be displayed. This should give you a decent indicator of what to start with.
BTW - Vag-Com can be purchased from Ross-Tech.com
Interestingly I'll be down in Ft. Lauderdale on the 23rd of Dec through the 1st of Jan...if you need help I can bring my Vag-com and control unit and see if this is the issue.








The other option is to at least let your dealer pull the fault codes and they might just need to re-adapt the controller after a low voltage issue or such.*

_Modified by V10 at 7:33 PM 12-3-2006_

We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Yep, great minds working at the same time








I'll get the mod done this Wednesday on my day off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Thanks V10 for the offer. Most likely I will be around over the holidays. How do I get a hold of you? I will order the VAG com from Ross tech tonight. I love my TOAREG and bought one of the first to come out knowing that I may have some problems. I am also half-glad that the warranty is over so I free of the dealers and can finally do my own repairs. 
Heated wheel is only a desire not a necessity (but nice on my snowboarding trips to Canada)








Can I "see" anything by removing the airbag assembly - is there any point without the VAG-com tool?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_Thanks V10 for the offer. Most likely I will be around over the holidays. How do I get a hold of you?
*You can e-mail me at [email protected]*

I will order the VAG com from Ross tech tonight. I love my TOAREG and bought one of the first to come out knowing that I may have some problems. I am also half-glad that the warranty is over so I free of the dealers and can finally do my own repairs. 
Heated wheel is only a desire not a necessity (but nice on my snowboarding trips to Canada)








Can I "see" anything by removing the airbag assembly - is there any point without the VAG-com tool?
*The controller is mounted behind the stalk assembly and not likely you'd see anything by removing it now. I'd get the Vag-com and check the coding first.*


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Just ordered the VAG-com & Bentley manual from Ross-tech. When it comess in, I will report the fault(s) and look for more hints on this forum. I just re-read the posts and discovered that its not V10 but v10tdiguy who has the control unit. Can you supply me with a way to get a hold of you? If it is just a low-voltage issue, can I reset it with the VAG-com?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_I just re-read the posts and discovered that its not V10 but v10tdiguy who has the control unit. Can you supply me with a way to get a hold of you? If it is just a low-voltage issue, can I reset it with the VAG-com?

V10 and I both have essentially the same control module. He replaced his with one that supports heat. Mine came from the factory with the correct parts for the heated wheel. He is the one pioneering this mod. I have been providing reference to the stock configuration as mine has the heated wheel installed as a factory option.
The only part I think is different is the clock spring. This piece has no software or coding associated with it. The function of the spring is to allow electrical connections to be made to the rotating steering wheel. This is the part V10 will be swapping out in his vehicle in the near future.
If the low voltage part of your question above refers to the fault that could be generated by not having the heated wheel. You should be able to clear it with a VagCom. You my be able to code it to indicate that the heated wheel was is not present and therefore no code would be generated. V10 could do a better job of answering this question as he has experience with both modules and their coding.
I will send you an IM with my email and am happy to answer questions that way if you prefer. You and the forum may be better served by posting questions to a thread so that you will have the benefit of more opinions than just mine.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 10:15 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_Just ordered the VAG-com & Bentley manual from Ross-tech. When it comess in, I will report the fault(s) and look for more hints on this forum. I just re-read the posts and discovered that its not V10 but v10tdiguy who has the control unit. Can you supply me with a way to get a hold of you? If it is just a low-voltage issue, can I reset it with the VAG-com?

*Just to clarify, I have the uninstalled control unit I removed from my 2007 V10 which was for vehicle without heated steering wheel. I now have that part if for some reason you find yours is bad.*


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Thanks for the offer, V10. In a few days I should receive my VAG-com USB and perhaps one of the 9000 fault message will tell me what is wrong. In either case, I will report to the forum my findinds.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_Thanks for the offer, V10. In a few days I should receive my VAG-com USB and perhaps one of the 9000 fault message will tell me what is wrong. In either case, I will report to the forum my findinds.


Great, let us know so we can assist http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Heated Steering Wheel Retro Completed!*

*Had a few minutes and the tools at had this evening so I decided to pop the steering wheel off and install the new spiral spring. Everything went smoothly and I now have a heated steering wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So the good news, it is possible to retro. The bad news is that you likely will have to replace 3 components - Steering Wheel, Control Unit and the Spiral Spring....so basically a $1200 retro. Some may not need to replace the Spiral Spring if they check for the pins 1st that were missing in mine.
Perfect timing, it was fairly cold today and felt good driving home this evening with a feature that should have been standard equipment to begin with.
Now on to adding TPMS







*


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Completed! (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*Had a few minutes and the tools at had this evening so I decided to pop the steering wheel off and install the new spiral spring. Everything went smoothly and I now have a heated steering wheel *

Congratulations!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I recomend placing this thread in the FAQ's.
V10 can you confirm the p/n of the spring you removed?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Completed! (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Congratulations!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I recommend placing this thread in the FAQ's.
V10 can you confirm the p/n of the spring you removed?

Good Question, It has two micro labels both have the same part # but there are two different letters, one is "E" and the other "D". So, VW is indeed doing some thing weird in the parts department or on the production line with these. No such part "D" even exists in the ETKA








I'm just glad I've completed the job now and no more parts and $$$ are needed http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

OK I have my Vag-com paid, delivered, installed and working. The error codes are as expected: 1 Fault Found:
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics P1699 - 008 - Implausible Signal and faults from all the other modules that require the steering wheel position signal.
What do I do now? With the key on, engine off, the car is drawing 37A from the charger at 14.4V. Will something overheat in the car such as the ignition module?
Is there a rest proceedure? Do I look for mechanical damage to the connectors? Please give me some hints, 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_OK I have my Vag-com paid, delivered, installed and working. The error codes are as expected: 1 Fault Found:
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics P1699 - 008 - Implausible Signal and faults from all the other modules that require the steering wheel position signal.
What do I do now? With the key on, engine off, the car is drawing 37A from the charger at 14.4V. Will something overheat in the car such as the ignition module?
Is there a rest proceedure? Do I look for mechanical damage to the connectors? Please give me some hints, 
Thanks in advance,


Hi Bruno,
First, please please copy and paste the entire fault scan. This will have more info than what you show above. Once the entire scan is posted I and or others will take a look and make some suggestions. Coding will be the first thing to rule out.
For now I would not worry about the charger as it is likely doing its job. I am guessing that your vehicle has been sitting for a bit and your battery may be low.
Also I would start new thread with an appropriate title of your choosing.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 1:51 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Thanks for the quick response. I am sitting by the beloved Touareg as I type on the laptop. 
The complete codes are:
Thursday,07,December,2006,15:12:13
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37
39 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN Number: WVGCM67L14D01XXXX
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 05029
1 Fault Found:
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
P1699 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0565
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 93037
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 93004
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2702
Coding: 0105695
Shop #: WSC 93004
2 Faults Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 02 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0952
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
004 - No Signal/Communication
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 07807
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0635
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: B0 HSG  0101
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0635
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 07807
1 Fault Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41)
003 - Mechanical Failure
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0010339
Shop #: WSC 05012
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 93037
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0529
1 Fault Found:
02607 - Control Module (Relay?) for Aux. Water Heater (J737)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 7L0 919 283 D
Component: 33 Einparkhilfe 0806
No fault code found.
End 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

For some reason the address I am most interested in "16" is not showing up. This could be because it is not receiving power or it has malfunctioned or that it is not in your basic scan addresses. Try selecting 16 directly and see what happens.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

iT says "no response from the controller" after the third try. Ignition is ON 
[email protected]


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

I sent you an IM if you have a pop-up blocker enabled you will not receive it. You can go into your profile and look at IM history and pull up the message with my phone number.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Now I know why my electrical consumption is so high: the DRL's are on with the brake set. This is one of the first items I want to change with my new Vag-com tool.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

Hi virtualbruno,
Can you clarify if you have any warning lights illuminated on your dash? Have you done any wiring at all for cell phone or MP3 player...I'm just trying to see if anything at all out of the norm has been worked on lately.
You can remove the cowls that cover the steering column electronics and switches by removing the 2 bolts that are accessible with the wheel turned at a 45 degree angle. You can look at the instructions for installing paddle tip shifters. There are a few connectors that "could" be loose but it would be very strange for this to happen all of a sudden. I suppose the J527 control unit could be bad but again why would it all of a sudden take a dive? I have the exact control unit if you need it from my 2007 V10. If you take the J527 off to replace in you'll need to be careful because you need to take the spiral spring off and it is only held on by plastic tab style clips that can break if you are not careful, especially in the colder winter temps. You'll also need some small star or torx screw tips to remove those small but fairly long screws that hold stalk switches to the control unit.
In addition, you may end up having to go to the dealer to re-adapt the steering wheel position sensor which will likely "fault" after you put it all back together. There may be a way to prevent this but I'm not sure other than after you remove the airbag, which requires you to turn it 180 degrees to access the spring clips holding it on, you can try turning it back 180 degrees to perfect center and then take off the steering wheel and the switch/control unit assembly.
I don't know if I can type exactly how to do everything







I think you are in luck that I'm coming in your direction in a couple of weeks and I'll bring my tools and control unit in the event that's the problem if you haven't resolved it by then.











_Modified by V10 at 2:13 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


When you finally do get control unit 16 (J527) up and running see the coding guidelines below:

Steering Wheel Electronics
Control Module Coding
Select 16 (Steering Wheel Electronics)
Coding -> Function 07
ADR - Automatic Distance Regulation
CCS - Cruise Control System
00?xx: Heated Steering Wheel
0 - Heated Steering Wheel not installed
1 - Heated Steering Wheel installed
2 - Heated Steering Wheel installed (via MFS Button)
00x?x: Multifunction Steering Wheel
0 - Steering Wheel without Multifunction
1 - Multifunction Steering Wheel (High) with 6 Buttons (CCS)
3 - Multifunction Steering Wheel (Low) with 4 Buttons (CCS)
00xx?: Steering Column Adjustment
1 - Steering Column Adjustment not installed
2 - Steering Column Adjustment installed


_Modified by V10 at 1:28 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

The problem is that the is no response from module J527 as the fault from the engine module indicates:
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 05029
1 Fault Found:
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
P1699 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0000 0000
There is no response whatsoever from Address 16. I re-checked all the fuses and they are OK (providing 13.5V at the load side.
I am now disconnecting the battery and will pull off the airbag & sterring wheel to see if I get power to the J527 module
Bruno


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_The problem is that the is no response from module J527 as the fault from the engine module indicates:
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 05029
1 Fault Found:
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
P1699 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0000 0000
There is no response whatsoever from Address 16. I re-checked all the fuses and they are OK (providing 13.5V at the load side.
I am now disconnecting the battery and will pull off the airbag & sterring wheel to see if I get power to the J527 module
Bruno

Yes, I know but the control module at address 17 is part of this and it is not coded correctly and I thought it might be a good idea to try and put it back to the correct code. I guess you are saying that you can't access the coding on control module 17 to correct it?!


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

OK I have reconnected the battery and I can communicate with add 17. 
Copy Codes: if I hit the copy codes button, the software seems to communicate for a long time red/green LED blinking on the interface box 
and does not stop after 5 minutes..
How do I cahnge the codes?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

*If your able to click (select) control module 17 it should open and then there will be "Recode 07" button to open up the soft coding box. This is where you would enter the correct code and then hit the save button and it should take.*


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

I can communicate with 17 but it seems to be coded correctly. I have tried to take the airbag off with a twisting action (about 20 deg) and moving to the inside or ouside of the centre axis of the steering column. One way there it feels like a spring, pushing outward it feels solid. I am not pushing hard for fear of breaking something.
So far I have not been able to get the airbag to budge! Ant further suggestions?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_I can communicate with 17 but it seems to be coded correctly. I have tried to take the airbag off with a twisting action (about 20 deg) and moving to the inside or ouside of the center axis of the steering column. One way there it feels like a spring, pushing outward it feels solid. I am not pushing hard for fear of breaking something.
So far I have not been able to get the airbag to budge! Ant further suggestions?


My Bad, I was looking at the wrong coding for module 16 vs. 17..glad you caught that.
Regarding the spiral spring....it is held on with the molded in plastic clip grabbing detent type fasteners...there are three of them...turning it will only break something....you may be turning it if the torx screw is a little loose...this is the single screw in the bottom of the switches ...the hole in the plastic trim cover on the bottom would tell you approximately where this screw is located...when you loosen this the whole assembly...turn signals, spiral spring, steering control unit can slide off...you mush first disconnect at least 3 wire harness connectors that you should see if the upper plastic trim cover is pulled up. The only problem, as I stated earlier unless you have the steering wheel perfectly straight you will get a steering wheel sensor error when you put it all back together and start it up...this will require re-adaption by the dealer.


_Modified by V10 at 8:07 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

OK I have the airbag off & marked & removed the steering wheel. (That nut is secured with Loctite - blue!) I have not turned the wheel to TDC since the power is off (GND disconnected) and I need the key in to be able to turn the wheel. Is it OK to turn the power on with the air-bag removed?
How do you remove the bottom screw in the steering console cover, it does not seem to be Torx?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_OK I have the airbag off & marked & removed the steering wheel. (That nut is secured with Loctite - blue!) I have not turned the wheel to TDC since the power is off (GND disconnected) and I need the key in to be able to turn the wheel. Is it OK to turn the power on with the air-bag removed?
How do you remove the bottom screw in the steering console cover, it does not seem to be Torx?


I sometimes confuse my T-handle Allen wrench set with the Torx so I'm sure it is an Allen probably the same size as some of the Allen screws holding the lower trim panels on the lower dash if you want to find the correct one here first before sticking it in the hole by trial and error...
As far as the steering wheel off TDC you're very likely going to throw a steering angle sensor fault if you take everything off the column and this is not going to be able to be removed with a Vag-com...so you're dealer will have to re-adapt. My dealer didn't charge me anything and it took about 30 minutes...there is a series of tests and then the VW computer asks the Tech to turn the wheel full lock to full lock so it can get its bearings again.
As far a starting the car without the airbag you can but as soon as you do it will log a fault in the airbag system and you will have to clear the codes to get rid of the warning light after you put everything back together...
My concern is that your taking things apart, I guess to check connections or potentially find a short but you don't have any parts to try if you don't find something obvious. This all means your going to have to put it back together again and take it apart again







The wire harness connections can be checked IMHO without removing everything but I've removed this stuff before so I sort of have the knowledge of where everything is which you are just learning yourself.
BTW - it might not be a bad idea for the dealer to put their computer on it and see if there is an obvious (to there computer). Their computer called the VAS 5052 runs a series of tests and lends a hand in determining which component has failed.


_Modified by V10 at 1:26 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
My concern is that your taking things apart, I guess to check connections or potentially find a short but you don't have any parts to try if you don't find something obvious. This all means your going to have to put it back together again and take it apart again







The wire harness connections can be checked IMHO without removing everything but I've removed this stuff before so I sort of have the knowledge of where everything is which you are just learning yourself.

Hi V10,
I have had a couple of phone conversations with Bruno and he is very interested and willing to dive into his Touareg to learn how to repair it. He has had some bad dealer experiences and is happy that his vehicle is now out of warranty so he can begin doing his own repairs.
He does have a spare ride and plenty of repair experience with other vehicles. I believe he is planning on trouble shooting the board in the control module down to the component level to see if he can fix his control module.
I mention this as I echo your concerns but his strong desire and capability to learn how to do his own repairs has not been clear yet in this thread.
It will be interesting to see as tregs go out of warranty how many other will take his approach. Also this forum may become even more valuable if others start doing more of their own trouble shooting and repair work.
Cheers!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Hi v10tdiguy,
I'm glad he is doing the work but he should wait until I arrive with the parts...lol
It is funny that he's going to be only about a 30 mile drive away in a couple of weeks and we're now about 1100 miles apart...what are the chances that I have the part he needs J527 control module







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Hi v10tdiguy,
I'm glad he is doing the work but he should wait until I arrive with the parts...lol
It is funny that he's going to be only about a 30 mile drive away in a couple of weeks and we're now about 1100 miles apart...what are the chances that I have the part he needs J527 control module







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I mentioned to him how lucky he was that you were going to be down there with skills and the spare module. For whatever reason he apparently wants to get going on this himself. If he can't repair his module I am sure he will take you up on your very generous offer.
Cheers!


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (v10tdiguy)*

Thanks to the V10 guys for your great support. I would not even have attempted to initiate repairs without it.
I have determined with some basic electrical tests that there is power going to the module yet it does not communicate with VAG-com or any other module that depends on its signals (such as Steering Wheel position). Therefore I will assume the module is defective & re-assemble to have an operating vehicle and humbly accept the offer of a spare module to test. Nice Xmas present indeed!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

Hi Bruno,
We'll be driving down on the 21st and will be there 15 hours later







You can let me know your schedule and we can go from there. I'll be in Ft. Lauderdale at my in-laws.








BTW - If you can't wait until the holiday let me know.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Just RECHECKED the wiring harness connector T16 on J527. I have power on pin #2 1.5 ro/ge [although the Bentley manual says ro/gn] at all times and power on pin 13 sw/ge .35 when I turn on the ignition. All the grounds, br, are OK but I did notice the the center turning part [where the big bolt connects] of the steering column IS NOT GROUNDED








This makes it pretty clear that the J527 module must be defective. 
Now that I have started, I would like to complete the job, so if its not too much to ask would you ship the part? My curiosity is getting the better of me. 
Reading the posts on the paddle shifters I would like to make this MOD as well and once installed I will be eager to test


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (virtualbruno)*

E-mail or IM me your shipping address and I'll send it out.
I was thinking from an earlier post regarding that you could turn the spiral spring but were afraid to do any more in fear it would break...since you shouldn't have been able to turn it at all, perhaps the single Allen screw was not tight and thus not grounding and created the problem...this may have contributed to the control unit going bad...just a thought


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have old 2004 ETKA Parts CD - Need Part # check (V10)*

Good thought, usually bad grounds are the root cause of spurious electrical problems. The is a central ground near the intrument panel in the main harness I have yet to check out. The car has been "messed with" so much by hurried mechanics trying to do a difficult job within the time frame allotted by the factory for warranty work. I am a firm believer in: "if its not broke, don't fix it" but I feel if I don't retrace the steps left behind each warranty repair, I may never find all the gremlins.
I will send and address by IM. When you get here we will have some







^2


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Getting back to the heated wheel... i had this option on my earlier Treg. I replaced it with another '04, as I wanted air suspension, keyless entry and nav., but alas it didn't have the winter package.
A few questions:
1. Rumor is that some '04's have the heated wheel already installed. Is there a way to visually determine if the wheel has the heating elements?
2. I'm going to pull my air bag cover shortly. It sounds like I just have to pull the black connector and verify the pins are on the clockspring side to ensure I have the correct clockspring part.
3. What is the approximate price of the new wheel controller?
P.S. thanks to V10TDIGUY. I love useful mods (already have installed paddles, keyless start, ipod, etc) but I COMPLETELY MISSED THIS THREAD, mostly due to the rather specific and uninteresting title of it!
I don't know if you can change the subject, but it should read: "heated steering wheel retrofit instructions" or something.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

I have an Sept '03, 04 model VIN # .....15783. I can confirm that the steering wheel has NO, wires, the clock spring has NO plugs and the controller has NO support for the heated wheel. You may be lead to believe that there is hardware to support the heated because there IS a fuse in the panel #33 and there IS button on the side.
If you do pull the airbag off, make sure the battery is disconnected and the release spring does take some force and makes a loud CLICK when it has released.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*

Thanks V10, the module arrived today, I had to go to SEARS for the T8 Torx screwdriver, replaced the module and YES it communicates. Now I have ti get it accept the programming. A first for me. This is what the VAGcom says:
Thursday,14,December,2006,20:08:43
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 7L6 953 549 H
Component and/or Version: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Software Coding: 0000032
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221)
004 - No Signal/Communication
Coding: 0000032 (only the last three are significant)
Any hints what to do next?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*

*Hi,
It appears to be programed correctly if you have the multi-function steering wheel and automatic adjusting steering column. The programing codes are below but again it seem they are correct. Erase the codes and see if they immediately come back. I wonder if the other control unit could also be bad perhaps a ground issue caused a short of sorts. The control unit I am speaking about is in the airbag housing so make sure the connections are all secure and the airbag is back in. Remember erase the codes and see what happens, also run the scan again on all the control units after copying and erasing any existing codes. This will give you a better idea of what else is involved if anything.

Steering Wheel Electronics
Control Module Coding
Select 16 (Steering Wheel Electronics)
Coding -> Function 07
ADR - Automatic Distance Regulation
CCS - Cruise Control System
00?xx: Heated Steering Wheel
0 - Heated Steering Wheel not installed
1 - Heated Steering Wheel installed
2 - Heated Steering Wheel installed (via MFS Button)
00x?x: Multifunction Steering Wheel
0 - Steering Wheel without Multifunction
1 - Multifunction Steering Wheel (High) with 6 Buttons (CCS)
3 - Multifunction Steering Wheel (Low) with 4 Buttons (CCS)
00xx?: Steering Column Adjustment
1 - Steering Column Adjustment not installed
2 - Steering Column Adjustment installed*


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_
Thanks V10, the module arrived today, I had to go to SEARS for the T8 Torx screwdriver, replaced the module and YES it communicates. Now I have ti get it accept the programming. A first for me. This is what the VAGcom says:
Thursday,14,December,2006,20:08:43
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 7L6 953 549 H
Component and/or Version: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Software Coding: 0000032
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221)
004 - No Signal/Communication
Coding: 0000032 (only the last three are significant)
Any hints what to do next?


Hi Bruno,
Was the coding shown in the module there already or did you program 32?
Go ahead and clear all of the fault codes in the vehicle with the VagCom. Then scan again and see if any are back.
You will need to take the vehicle to your favorite place, the dealer to get the steering angle set properly. Unfortunately I don't think the VagCom con not do this.
Good luck!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Hi V10,
We must have been typing at the same time again!
If the module did in fact retain your coding I am wondering what problems may be caused by it retaining your steering angle also?
Do you agree that he should take it in and have it reset?


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

032 was already programmed.
Erasing the codes did not work right away. I had to test the switches, then the fault went away. 
Everything is working now except the wipers. I must have assembled the switch incorrectly, so I have to take the assembly apart again. (Practice makes perfect) Note: I did not realize that you have to leave one screw IN so the switch assembly does not come apart. Its a real b%** to put back together.
As always thanks for your great help.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*

I was very careful not to move the steering angle encoder. I have it held in place with masking tape. 
the 032 coding must have been from V10 coding and it was retained (in EEPROM I presume)


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*

Bruno,
It would be good if we could get the portion of this thread that relates to your repair back in your original thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2938702
You will have to request this from a moderator via the report post button. Not sure if they can move part of a thread but I hope so.
Good luck!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Hi V10,
We must have been typing at the same time again!
If the module did in fact retain your coding I am wondering what problems may be caused by it retaining your steering angle also?
Do you agree that he should take it in and have it reset? 

*Hi,
I don't know if it would really retain and use my steering angle but the VAS5052 will trouble shoot and try to make the system speak if it is not doing such. The fact that the Steering angle sensor should be reset is reason enough get the dealer involved. Fortunately for me I have friends at my VW dealer and they are very happy to help and reset mine and cleared all codes in about 30 minutes. I could erase codes but could not adapt to get the steering angle sensor functioning properly. Having said all this, Bruno should still be able to turn his turn sigal lever and get a turn signal to flash...what is still not working Bruno?*


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

BTW Bruno - Check you 0-60 times see if they are the same as my 2007 V10


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

All in due time!! 
Hopefully my paddle shifters will arrive tomorrow, that might help even the playing field
BTW the wipers are still not working. I will try an output test.


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*

VAGcom measuring blocks indicate that the entire module is working. I clearly shows the switch for the wiper, front windshield works in all positions, only the wipers don't work ???? Everything else works: rear wipers, washers, flashers, high beams etc. I will check the fuses again, then the manual
Yes, I will write this up for others who want to dive into the mysteries of electronic repairs.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_VAGcom measuring blocks indicate that the entire module is working. I clearly shows the switch for the wiper, front windshield works in all positions, only the wipers don't work ???? Everything else works: rear wipers, washers, flashers, high beams etc. I will check the fuses again, then the manual
Yes, I will write this up for others who want to dive into the mysteries of electronic repairs.


Bruno, You should scan everything for faults again.
The best thing you can do for others with the same problem is to move this info to the correct spot so they can find it! It will also help folks that are only interested in adding heated steering.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:52 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

RTFM








Note: 
The front hood ( Front Hood Switch F266) must be closed in order to activate windshield wiper functions. 
I had the battery charger connected, thus the hood was open, therefore the wipers would not work.
I will call it a day have a







and install my paddle shifters tomorrow, then I will VAG away the DRL's that are on even with the brake set


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (virtualbruno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtualbruno* »_RTFM








Note: 
The front hood ( Front Hood Switch F266) must be closed in order to activate windshield wiper functions. 
I had the battery charger connected, thus the hood was open, therefore the wipers would not work.
I will call it a day have a







and install my paddle shifters tomorrow, then I will VAG away the DRL's that are on even with the brake set









Congratulations Bruno!
As I think what you are saying above is that replacing your Steering wheel control module (J527) has resolved the problems you were experiencing and noted in your other thread.
Also I am hoping that the coding of your new (J527) 0000032 is consistent with your Touareg steering column since V10's coding was stored in the module. The open item is the steering angle sensor. It is my understanding for this to work properly it has to be adapted every time it is replaced with the VAS 5051 tool the VW service has. I do not think you can do this with a Vag-Com. The safe approach would be to have it done at the dealer just to be sure everything is correct. You will have to decide how you want to approach this as your situation is unusual in that you replaced yours with one that already had info stored in it. 
I am very glad this all worked out for you!

V10 and Bruno,
I would very much like to get this thread cleaned up so that it will be of the most use to others that need to search for the information contained within it in the future. I have contacted one of the moderators and determined that they can't move only part of the thread to another location. It is apparently not possible to have the entire thread in two locations either.
My goal is to have all of the posts contained in this thread related to the Heated Steering Wheel Mod go to a location with that or an appropriate name. I would also like to see all of the posts associated with the problem and solution that Bruno raised in http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2938702 thread go to that location.
The only way I can currently think of to resolve this would be to move the entire thread to V10's original location http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2926145 assuming this can be done. This thread would then reflect the heated steering wheel mod. We could then copy all of our posts in order that pertain to Bruno's repair to his thread. Then we could delete those posts from the heated steering wheel thread pertaining to Bruno's mod. The reason I suggest this method is that it was primarily just the three of us that were involved in Bruno's repair and we could limit the copying and deleting of posts to just us.
If anyone can think of a better way I am certainly open to it. There was allot of work put into both of these concerns so I am hoping you both will respect my desire to clean up the thread for future users of the information.
Thanks,
Ken


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 10:16 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

*Hi Ken,
I certainly would like to see the posts relating to the heated wheel modification and trouble shooting moved to FAQ. In the past this was done by the moderator/s without issue and they did such very efficiently. I don't know if the group has changed now and this process is more complicated?! It never had to be requested to do such since at least on of the moderators was a Touareg enthusiast and it was just done. My assumption is after posting what we write is owned by Vortex and they can do as they please to facilitate as best of an organized forum and move without any permission of the original posters. I hope they do such.







*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_The open item is the steering angle sensor. It is my understanding for this to work properly it has to be adapted every time it is replaced with the VAS 5051 tool the VW service has.

Not sure if this helps, or if it is pointing you in the wrong direction, but to adapt a steering angle sensor on a Phaeton, you just drive it in a figure-of-eight pattern in the parking lot at a reasonably low speed. The vehicle figures things out by itself, and eventually the warning message goes away.
Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Not sure if this helps, or if it is pointing you in the wrong direction, but to adapt a steering angle sensor on a Phaeton, you just drive it in a figure-of-eight pattern in the parking lot at a reasonably low speed. The vehicle figures things out by itself, and eventually the warning message goes away.
Michael

Hi Michael,
Great suggestion! I would not be surprised to find out that this would work on a Touareg. Bruno, this is definitely worth a try! Also please let us know if you see any kind of warning message and if you do can clear it with Michael's suggestion.
I am not sure if Bruno will even see a warning message. If he does it is clear something will need to be done. If he doesn't I wonder if something still should be done to insure the steering angle values match Bruno's Touareg and not V10's assuming they are actually stored in (J527). One approach would be to not do anything if there is no warning. The other would be to clear the values somehow and force you vehicle to learn them again.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*Hi Ken,
I certainly would like to see the posts relating to the heated wheel modification and trouble shooting moved to FAQ. In the past this was done by the moderator/s without issue and they did such very efficiently. I don't know if the group has changed now and this process is more complicated?! It never had to be requested to do such since at least on of the moderators was a Touareg enthusiast and it was just done. My assumption is after posting what we write is owned by Vortex and they can do as they please to facilitate as best of an organized forum and move without any permission of the original posters. I hope they do such.







*

Hi V10,
I don't think there will be any problem getting a thread moved to the FAQ's if it warrants placement there. I should have mentioned that part but neglected to.
My concern is that these are two different and valuable topics. One is about how to retrofit a heated steering wheel to a vehicle is not equipped that way from the factory and the other is about how to diagnose and repair a specific problem. There is certainly some commonality between the two topics as they both require the replacement of the (J527).
My opinion is that the heated steering wheel mod thread should be titled appropriately and in the FAQ's under miscellaneous or a Mod's section. You pioneered a successful mod and it deserves to be in the FAQ's! I think it would be best for future readers if this thread only contain the posts related to this mod.
Bruno's started a thread about the problems he was experiencing and then jumped to the heated steering thread. I think it would be best if his original thread finished off. We have an opportunity to clean this up for future users of the information. I am not certain that this thread warrants a place in the FAQ's as it seem to be a very rare problem. If it did start to occur more in the future it could certainly be moved there.
Each thread could contain a link to the other if that was deemed beneficial.
If we could separate the information in the one thread back to the two original threads I beleive that would be the best solution.
This is all just my opinion that I am hoping both of you will support to make this information as easy to find and as useful as possible to users of this forum in the future.
Thanks,
Ken


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:51 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*changing subject line*

V10: If you go back and edit your first post, you will be allowed to change the subject line. If you change it to something like "retrofit heated steering wheel' it would probably get looked at now by a bunch more people and in the future by those who search...
I agree it should be in the faq, but even if the faq points to this thread, it should have a title more descriptive of the contents!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: changing subject line (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_V10: If you go back and edit your first post, you will be allowed to change the subject line. If you change it to something like "retrofit heated steering wheel' it would probably get looked at now by a bunch more people and in the future by those who search...
I agree it should be in the faq, but even if the faq points to this thread, it should have a title more descriptive of the contents!

Good point! I think the title should also be changed and this can only be done by a moderator. That way when someone does a "Topic Titles" search the thread will be listed.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: changing subject line (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_,,, the title should also be changed and this can only be done by a moderator

Sorry for the confusion..,. There is no "subject" line on the first post,. It is called "title", and it can be changed by the original author.
Thread originator can modify the title. No mod needed.


_Modified by pfb2 at 9:19 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: changing subject line (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_
I just tested on one of my threads, and the thread originator can modify the subject. Moderator not needed, but only V10 can do it! This feature is sometimes locked out, but evidently not on this forum board.

You can change the subject of any post but not the title of the thread as it appears on the forum only a moderator can do that.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 9:32 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn. Your right! I hate being wrong...


----------

